# [SQL] Nach Select noch ein UNIO INSERT INTO ?



## nicok (28. Dezember 2007)

Hi,


ist es möglich das man nach einer Select Abfrage noch ein UNIO INSERT INTO ranhängt?

zb.:

Select * from "gemüse" UNION INSERT INTO "früchte" ("ersteFrucht", "zweiteFrucht") VALUES ("Traube", "Apfel")


Grüße Nico


----------

